# Who conducts this Dvorak 9 on Erato?



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

I inherited this CD without case: dvorak9_1.mp3 - 12.06MB (that is an upload of the first movement only). It is Dvorak's 9th symphony, complemented by Slavonic Dances. Who is the conductor and orchestra?

The Erato number is 0630-12737-2. Unfortunately I could not find in the Erato online catalogue, Google or Ebay. Produced in 1984. In that year, it could possibly be

- Lombard / Strasbourg

- Conlon / London Philharmonic Orchestra

- Edouard Lindenberg / Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie

Any ideas?


----------

